# 5$ Download Iso



## azdave7042 (Dec 28, 2006)

I noticed that when you purchase the dvrupgrade $5 iso with enhancements you have to select your model of tivo.

does that mean i have to pay twice and download two different iso's if I have two different model tivos

I have a phillips dsr704 (301) and an rca dvr40 (321). Is is possible to use the same iso for the phillips on the rca?

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

It really doesn't matter what model you're using. The boot disk is universal.


----------



## azdave7042 (Dec 28, 2006)

Thank You.


----------

